# Are you SERIOUS?



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to adolescent brattiness! lol 

As long as he's not in pain or sick, then he's just being a brat. Is he otherwise acting normally? 

At his age, he may just be being silly, he may be more distracted than usual. Just go about your normal routine, don't make a fuss about it, don't let him get away with stuff and he should mellow back out in time. At this age is also when my guys tend to go back on leash (if I've been doing off leash work with them - especially outside) as they are at the point of becoming more independant and this is not a time for him to test your control outdoors. Some dogs even forget some of their house training when puberty strikes. With supervision, that is also a passing phase. 

Hang in there, it doesn't last long at all. (usually, hopfully lol)


----------



## LegalEagle (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks, BorderKelpie! Your words really, really help. Within the past 48 hours, Laszlo has: refused to fetch, had his first bladder accident in months, and, just this morning, decided his bed was the best chew toy ever! He pulled out about 1/4 of the stuffing before we realized what was happening. There was blue "snow" all over the place. It's nice to know that this alarmingly rapid decline in manners is probably not our fault. 

Did you use a long line with your adolescent dogs outdoors? Did you buy one or improvise with a clothesline? We had enjoyed letting him run around off leash at the nearby state park, but it seems like that may not be the best idea at the moment...

Thanks again!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

You could proably improvise with a lightweight rope or clothes lines. I use a long line for tracking and have several, so I can just grab one and go. I keep one in the truck, too. Just in case.  Definatly keep him on a line for now. They really will test you, so stay on alert. THey are really good at catching their people unaware. lol


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey, I can understand your frustration! I think it's just adolescence goofiness.

Mine will fetch anything inside the house, when I take him outside or to a sports field, he will run up to the ball and tag it with his nose and then run all the way back to me. SIGH!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

> I decided to play/train for 20 minutes or so before I had to leave again, to give the dog some stimulation and activity (and also because I like it).


Hmm, is that your usual routine? Beau _always_ knows when I'm attempting to distract him from something unpleasant, and Daddy leaving is about as unpleasant as it gets for my spoiled guy. Beau would definitely give me "the look" and balk at fetching in similar circumstances -- he recognizes something is not right, and just sits and stares as if to say, "Foolish human, I have read your mind, and I know you are up to no good!"


----------



## LegalEagle (Nov 8, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Hmm, is that your usual routine? Beau _always_ knows when I'm attempting to distract him from something unpleasant, and Daddy leaving is about as unpleasant as it gets for my spoiled guy. Beau would definitely give me "the look" and balk at fetching in similar circumstances -- he recognizes something is not right, and just sits and stares as if to say, "Foolish human, I have read your mind, and I know you are up to no good!"


You know, I actually don't know whether it is part of my routine. I wouldn't be surprised if my smart dog had picked up on that connection even though it hadn't occurred to me!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

ME Too! Molly is almost 10mths old and as sweet as can be.....but so an adolescent! Same thing with the blank look and 'what's in it for me?' attitude grrrrr! I find myself trying to bribe/convince her that I want is really FUN!!!!! & she looks at me like I've lost my mind! Then I remember that this too will pass.........I'll get my obedient kid back sooner or later!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As aptly pointed out by others here you have a bratty teenager on your hands. I would reiterate that you should make sure there is no medical issue. I would also suggest that unless he is going in the conformation ring and assuming that the answer to that is no that you think about whether it is time for him to be neutered (if not already done).

Be patient and consistent. He hasn't forgotten what he has learned. He is testing to see whether you really are the "boss." This will pass. In the meantime remember the crate is still your friend to cover the accidents and naughtiness.


----------



## LegalEagle (Nov 8, 2012)

*What medical issues should we be thinking about?*

Several folks have recommended that, before diagnosing Laszlo with adolescent brattiness, we should make sure that there is no medical issue. Any advice on what medical issues we might think about?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thyroid, inflammatory bowel issues in addition to the usual poodle concerns. He's a spoo right? Hips if that is so. Don't freak out, he's almost certainly 100% fine, but if the behavior problems persist then you want to look into physiological underlying causes to make sure he isn't trying to tell you he doesn't feel great.


----------



## LegalEagle (Nov 8, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Thyroid, inflammatory bowel issues in addition to the usual poodle concerns. He's a spoo right? Hips if that is so. Don't freak out, he's almost certainly 100% fine, but if the behavior problems persist then you want to look into physiological underlying causes to make sure he isn't trying to tell you he doesn't feel great.


Thanks so much for giving me an idea of what to look out for! He's a mini and he seems fine otherwise - no limping, still loves chewing, playing and, of course, barking.


----------



## LegalEagle (Nov 8, 2012)

*We're doing better...*

Thankfully, we haven't yet had a repeat of the "what on EARTH are you talking about??" look. Mainly, I just have had Laszlo on a "refresher course" of basic obedience (sit, down, stand, touch - I haven't yet figured out how to teach a little dog how to "heel") and games (fetch, tug & give - I do them together), as well as training him to do new things and keeping a training journal. He seems to be doing a lot better. I think part of the problem is that Laszlo had gotten to be so reliable and easy to live with that I had slacked off with training - BIG MISTAKE! I need to remind myself to keep teaching him new stuff and keep reinforcing the old stuff, too!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, poodles are so smart it is easy to forget to refresh your work periodically. It is awesome that you keep a journal. Do you plan to do rally, obedience or agility with Lazlo? You sound very organized.


----------



## LegalEagle (Nov 8, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Yes, poodles are so smart it is easy to forget to refresh your work periodically. It is awesome that you keep a journal. Do you plan to do rally, obedience or agility with Lazlo? You sound very organized.


I think you're the first person ever who's said I sound organized! Thanks!

I'd love to do some kind of more structured activity with Laszlo. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to yet, as there are very few training places near where I live, and the ones around charge an arm and a leg, like $250 for a four-session course in basic obedience, which seems excessive. I've found a place about 45 minutes away that has a puppy and small dog agility class, so *hopefully* I'll be able to start there with him next year. I figure that if I can commute 45 minutes to go to class in Manhattan, I can do the same for something I'll probably enjoy a lot more!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Funny about you thinking you are disorganized, I know I am disorganized about many things, so maybe it isn't too meaningful a comment from me. Since I don't know where in NJ you are (I hope not the shore with problems from Sandy), I will suggest a couple of places for obedience classes. Up Front Farm in Allentown (Mercer county) is where the Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater NY has their trial each spring. I believe they have classes and a fair amount of matches. Top Dog, I haven't been there but I know there are trials there. I think they have classes too.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> I don't know where in NJ you are (I hope not the shore with problems from Sandy), I will suggest a couple of places for obedience classes. Up Front Farm in Allentown (Mercer county) is where the Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater NY has their trial each spring. I believe they have classes and a fair amount of matches. Top Dog, I haven't been there but I know there are trials there. I think they have classes too.


Been to Top Dog in Flanders (NJ) and I would recommend their training classes. Top Dog Obedience School And it's for certain that training and learning are_ lifelong _pursuits for poodles--their minds are just too sharp to let go "dormant." I hit a training wall with Chagall at about 14 months. He seemed to develop amnesia overnight as to what the heck commands and hand signals meant. It turned out to "mean" I'd slacked off in reinforcing them. _Baaad_ owner, _great_ dog! He's three now and we having our ongoing education and training act fairly well together.


----------



## LegalEagle (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendation, Chagall's Mom! It's a valuable lesson: to paraphrase the United ***** College Fund, a poodle's mind is a terrible thing to waste!

I'm actually about to start a new thread asking for people's experience at various NJ dog training schools. Maybe you can comment there about your experience at Top Dog?


----------

